# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  MailWasher — бесплатная программа борьбы со спамом

## SDA

MailWasher — бесплатная программа борьбы со спамом, которая работает в паре с почто*вым сервером пользователя и нуждается в собственном, отдельном от Outlook, внешнем интерфейсе. Она позволяет удалять незаконные сообщения без загрузки их с сервера и возвращать спам отправителю с пометкой, что был указан неверный адрес.

MailWasher сначала загружает не сами почтовые сообщения, а только их заголовки (данные об отправителе), предоставляя пользователю возможность решать, что делать с каждым из них. Изучая поведение пользователя, программа накапливает данные во внутреннюю базу данных и в дальнейшем самостоятельно обрабатывает сообщения. Поработав с MailWasher какое-то время, вы обнаружите, что она загружает только полезные сообщения.

На наш взгляд, у MailWasher есть два серьезных недостатка. Во-первых, при работе с нею, как и со SpamBayes, не обойтись без утомительной процедуры обработки заголовков: идентификации отправителей, возврата писем отправителям, выдачи разрешений на загрузку сообщений и других действий. По длительности периода обучения MailWasher мало отличается от SpamBayes. Во-вто*рых, MailWasher не интегрируется с Outlook и нуждается в собственном интерфейсе. Поэтому пользователю, желающему всего лишь извлечь полезные сообщения, приходится выполнять дополнительное действие.

Бесспорное достоинство программы заключается в том, что она работает независимо от почтовых клиентов, т.е. с любым из них. Поначалу пользователь сам принимает решение относительно поступающих сообщений, а затем программа, постепенно изучив его поведение, самостоятельно справляется с фильтрацией спама.

К сожалению, объем подготовительной работы, необходимой для отсеивания спама, требует слишком много времени и труда, если поток поступающих сообщений достаточно велик. В этом случае мы также отдаем предпочтение встроенному фильтру Outlook.
пакет MailWasher http://www.mailwasher.net/
по материалам pcmag.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

